# For Mishele!



## snowbear (Jan 6, 2013)

A quick snapshot of tonight's dinner: bacon-wrapped pork tenderloins, searing before being oven roasted.




cmw3_d40_DSC_4571-72 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks good - I have some bacon wrapped quail in the oven right now, lol.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2013)

****ty cell phone picture, but you get the point...




Untitled by J E, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Jan 6, 2013)

We all know, it's better with bacon!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2013)

Damn, that was good.  

Quail, stuffed with a stuffed jalapeno.  My wife probably won't eat her's because of the jalapeno (she's an extreme light-weight when it comes to peppers) - so I'll probably be having her's for lunch tomorrow, lol!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 6, 2013)

How about some bacon wrapped bacon?


----------



## unpopular (Jan 6, 2013)

with bacon sauce!


----------



## thetrue (Jan 6, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> How about some bacon wrapped bacon?


I've had deep fried bacon wrapped chocolate covered bacon...does that count?


----------



## unpopular (Jan 6, 2013)

All about the World of Bacon


----------



## thetrue (Jan 6, 2013)

Unpopular, holy bacon, that is bacon awesome.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2013)

unpopular said:


> with bacon sauce!



Man ... that reminds me of this "gravy" my mother-in-law made once.  Bacon grease and flour.  It tasted exactly like bacon grease and flour.  I'm pretty sure there's supposed to be a few other things in there, lol.  I haven't eaten anything she's made since then.

uke:


----------



## unpopular (Jan 6, 2013)

^^^ i tried that once. and remarkably, even with all the bacony goodness - it's not. like, at all.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 6, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > with bacon sauce!
> ...


In cajun cooking, that is called a roux!  But, of course, you add stuff to it, like the veggies, fish, meat.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 6, 2013)

Based on the thread title, I was expecting whips, chains and leather...  



But bacon is good too!


----------



## hanbroeker (Jan 6, 2013)

Good


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Based on the thread title, I was expecting whips, chains and leather...
> 
> 
> 
> But bacon is good too!


Whips made of bacon would be pretty cool...  And bacon wrapped handcuffs...


----------



## mishele (Jan 6, 2013)

LOL Snowbear, that looks so good!! I still have the recipe and I almost made it last weekend!! Dang it!!
Gotta love when people think of you when they are cooking w/ bacon!! lol


----------



## snowbear (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd post a shot of the finished product, but it disappeared quickly!


----------



## mishele (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## snowbear (Jan 6, 2013)

Y'all will just have to come down, next time - four hours isn't THAT long a drive!. :mrgreen:


----------



## mishele (Jan 6, 2013)

Snowbear, what town and how close to the beach?


----------



## snowbear (Jan 6, 2013)

Waldorf - about 35 minutes due south of DC.  I can get to the ocean in 3 to 4 hours (the Chesapeake Bay bridge is about an hour.)  It takes us about as long to get to Wilmington, DE.  There are a couple of beaches along the Chesapeake, but they're not the same.

We once went to Sekonk, MA (SE part) just for clam chowder.


----------



## mishele (Jan 6, 2013)

Silly me, you told me that before.


----------



## DannyLewis (Jan 7, 2013)

What would Kevin Bacon think about this thread.


----------



## KentuckyHouse (Jan 7, 2013)

A friend of mine makes this a few times a year. It's absolutely unbelievable! Of course, it'll clog your arteries after a few bites, but man is it worth it!

http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/


----------



## mishele (Jan 13, 2013)

Snowbear!!! I did it!! It was delish!! Thanks for the recipe! :hug::


----------



## thetrue (Jan 13, 2013)

mishele said:


> Snowbear!!! I did it!! It was delish!! Thanks for the recipe! :hug::


You just have to be artistic about it, don't you?


----------



## manaheim (Jan 13, 2013)

Someday some alien is gonna land on earth.

And he's gonna go "ooo... tasty humans!!"

And he's gonna chop off our ass and stuff it in our stomach... and wrap us up in legs and arms... and deep fry us.

And someone will call these aliens barbarians.


----------

